# For the Men: What Would We Do



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

:donut:

You guys have been listening and watching us girls for a while now.

Tell us what we would do on a date.

What would raven12 like? Or shy gal? Or tommy ice, Tambo, foaly, fowler, wyldthang, groene pioneer, laura, doodle, shan, cindilu, Vickie, terry, jaclynne, etc like?

There are too many of us to try to list one by one, but surely you follow me.

But my point is this:

How would you set out to impress or woo the girl who has your interest? 

:donut:


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

I want to take Laura on a date--her biker-logger bar sounds fun! haha--btw Laura as soon as I can it happen YOU"RE ON!!!!!!


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

ps if there's karaoke, me and Laura can do "Sweet Transvestite" together, woot!


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

Impress a woman? That eliminates me.


----------



## TNHermit (Jul 14, 2005)

Same thing I do everyday now except they get to share. Might comb my hair. LOL Why start a relationship on a ruse. Learn to talk and share right off the bat If you find someone you enjoy talkin ,being with alone to the exclusivity of everything else as well as you do when you bed each other down they are probably the right person.


----------



## L.A. (Nov 15, 2007)

They all interest me....and They all have a kinda "crush"...on me.......

So....What are they gonna do to impress me??????


decisions,,,,decisions.....


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

L.A. said:


> They all interest me....and They all have a kinda "crush"...on me.......
> 
> So....What are they gonna do to impress me??????
> 
> ...


LOL! You're a wise guy, ain'tchya?


----------



## Prismseed (Sep 14, 2009)

Hmm

wyld thang I would take to a farm aid concert

tambo I would take on one of those 'kill it and cook it' hunting trips.

Fowler and Raven12 I would treat to dinner with my foodstamp card. :icecream: :lookout:

Whynot I would get delivery or takeout and help her with one of her bajillion projects.

glazed, homemade donutballs and shots

groene pioneer I would take shopping at a produce market so we can go play with all her spiffy canning stuff.

The other ladies I don't know quite well enough to come up with anything.... yet.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I dont get it.
On the first part of your post you ask us guys to 
(tell us what we would do on a date)
Then you ask us to 
(Tell us how you would set out to impress or woo us on a date)
What am I missing, OR dissing lol????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I see how it goes when the poster says FOR THE MEN
Heck theres as many women in here as men.
I remember a post where it said FOR THE LADIES IN HERE, No men answered for a page until CB couldnt contain himself any longer and posted on it.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Truthfully, I wouldnt know what I would do to WOO or impress ANY of the ladies. I dont know any of them that well. I couldnt impress a certon one, and a date with her would likely be DEpressing for the both of us LOL.

I KNOW I wouldnt take many of you gals on the same kind of date, and the onliest thing I can think of to take a gal to is the sale I go to once a month.
So Id walk her legs off, and shed either get hit by intense heat, or rain, or wind, and shed see all kinds of stuff that she hadnt the money to buy, and with that, and the weather, shed hate the date.


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

Shots?!?!?! Really?


----------



## rileyjo (Feb 14, 2005)

FBB, my first date with fordson major was at a poultry auction. 

We spent all day there and didnt buy any birds, his friends showed up to check me out, I got to talk to some people that I had only ever known online and afterwards, we walked my dog.

Best date ever....I went back to where I was staying and had a nap. He came over later and we went out for an inexpensive dinner. We talked 'steading stuff and dogs until the wee hours.

I'm pretty easily impressed when I have tons of things in common with someone.


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

Attend a party/bonfire/icefishing camp. 22 miles in on snowmachine. Good friends, good food, great fishing and lots of booze if you like.










Get lost on purpose?










Boat ride?










Well.


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

wyld thang said:


> I want to take Laura on a date--her biker-logger bar sounds fun! haha--btw Laura as soon as I can it happen YOU"RE ON!!!!!!


Great........I was hoping to slowly get to know Lovely Lady Laura, "Now" I have serious competition from a lady with Cheese-Toe's up her nose.
:nanner::nanner::icecream::nanner::nanner:


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

Methinks I skert'em.


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

:donut:

I would LOVE homemade donut balls and shots .... For real, thank you.

:donut:

Just was curious how/why you associated "shots" with me, that's all.

I can't do too many - I am a lightweight.

:donut:


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

I would "Woo" Lovely Lady Laura, by renting a rustic cabin, take her there, building a wonderful cheerful fire in the large open fireplace, we put on our "Down" filled booties, and just sit on the floor and talk, and talk, and talk. I have never seem a photo of Lovely Lady Laura, but I am so seduced by her mind/wisdom. (I do hope she is NOT 647 pounds & double butt'ugly......Well if she is double butt'ugly, I would still enjoy just talking "With" her).


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2012)

Double jointed thumbs. Need I say more??
Think about Sissy Hankshaw's thumbs effect on men in "Even Cowgirls Get the Blues"


----------



## Prismseed (Sep 14, 2009)

> Just was curious how/why you associated "shots" with me, that's all.


You strike me as someone with flare and a wild side (in a good way) Shots would help bring out your colorful side and shots would help my nervous self relax and have a good time.


----------



## arcticow (Oct 8, 2006)

Impress, hmmm... nothing. Try my derndest to open up enough for her to decide if another date is worth her time; hope she will do the same. Not about to do the peacock thing, but she can fall in w/me for a day and see if my life could suit her. I don't want to BE impressed either, just see what really makes her world turn... FWIW:viking:


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

Never been the kind to go into the store and try on every pair of shoes to see which pair was right. Mostly knew what kind I was after before I even got in the truck. Those shoes, I knew what they were good for and what they liked to step in. But then, I am careful. Always kicked the tires and checked the teeth. God, I love a good mixed metaphor.


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

"Always kicked the tires and checked the teeth. God, I love a good mixed metaphor."

LOL! Love it!


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Glazed, I would impress you with my giant...
<
>
<
>
<
>
<
>
<
<
>
<
>
<
>
<
>
<
>

Brain!


----------



## Catalpa (Dec 18, 2011)

So far, I'd want to go out with Lonelytree.


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

FarmboyBill said:


> I KNOW I wouldnt take many of you gals on the same kind of date, and the onliest thing I can think of to take a gal to is the sale I go to once a month.
> So Id walk her legs off, and shed either get hit by intense heat, or rain, or wind, and shed see all kinds of stuff that she hadnt the money to buy, and with that, and the weather, shed hate the date.


You know Bill, I would actually like that kind of a date, going to a sale and walking looking at stuff, and having the money sometimes, sometimes not. Its not what you buy that is the fun part of those. 

MAybe you should try taking someone to the sale, they wouldnt hate it as much as you think, probably


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Since I dont know anybody ID WANT to take to the sale, AND, since I have a good to great time just going by myself, and checking out the women that are there. I think ill just keep on keeping on. Thank you.


----------



## coolrunnin (Aug 28, 2010)

It's getting on to winter you may need to rethink that...lol


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Many a winters come and went
not a woman has made a dent
The wall stays up and cant come down
I can winter with no one round


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Since I dont know many of the people in here by their names as to there sex

Id hate to state what id do with a certain person, and find out he was on the same side I was lol


----------



## foaly (Jan 14, 2008)

Catalpa said:


> So far, I'd want to go out with Lonelytree.


Oh yes, me too! I wonder if I wait till spring if he would be willing to take me up to Prudhoe Bay so I can see the Beaufort Sea. It's on my life list.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Prismseed said:


> Hmm
> 
> wyld thang I would take to a farm aid concert
> 
> ...


So we're going to the 7 eleven for the 2 for 1 hotdogs and we get to split a big gulp?


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2012)

2 for a dollar?? I'm in. I like the "make your own dog" kiosk, I have these plastic lined pockets for extra chili and slaw. Paypal me 2 bucks, I'll get 4 and eat your 2 first. Then I'll tell you how good they were. No need to thank me, any true gentleman would do the same.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

I've done flung poo on every man here, it's natural men repellent.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

Prismseed said:


> Hmm
> 
> wyld thang I would take to a farm aid concert
> 
> ...


would you like me to wear my Klondyke Kate (teehee!), Barbarella, pirate wench, forest fairy, magic bus hippy girl, or Ted Nugent looks?


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

Prismseed said:


> Whynot I would get delivery or takeout and help her with one of her bajillion projects.


This is a nice gesture. Might I suggest Chan's Mongolian Grill or Panda Express. If you could also assist in why I am getting 120 millisecond latency on this one server, I might spring for the ice cream sundaes.


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

FarmboyBill said:


> Since I dont know many of the people in here by their names as to there sex
> 
> Id hate to state what id do with a certain person, and find out he was on the same side I was lol


:teehee:Well, I am darn sure what I don't want you to try and do with me......:teehee::teehee::teehee:


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

lonelytree said:


>



Congrats. You made a girl squeal with pleasure. I bet that isn't your first time. :bow:


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

Fowler said:


> So we're going to the 7 eleven for the 2 for 1 hotdogs and we get to split a big gulp?


Maybe he has a 5th one free coupon too? :shrug:


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

Raven12 said:


> Congrats. You made a girl squeal with pleasure. I bet that isn't your first time. :bow:


:nanner::nanner: OK, Tomorrow I order a boat........:nanner::nanner:


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

And tomorrow I need to start packing for Alaska.


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

Fowler said:


> I've done flung poo on every man here, it's natural men repellent.


You missed..... :lookout:


----------



## Brokeneck (Mar 1, 2011)

Ok.... I'll play.... getting too old to try and impress anyone anymore... It's a warm summer day and you just live across town... I slip on a pair of jeans, a tank top, my boots, and a long sleeve shirt over top. couple shots of my favorite cologne on my neck. Throw a leg over the seat of my bike and head over to your place. Pick ya up and slip my helmet on your head... Nice long ride on some old forgotten roads....You notice the cologne and snuggle in tight.... Find a old park bench for a sit down for an hour or so just to talk.... Back on the bike for another short ride to an out of the way diner for a quiet little light lunch.... Over our lunch you pick a direction.... Doesnt matter.... North, South, East, West.... I would know If you liked me and wanted to know more by the direction you picked... If it takes us farther from home then I know... Couple more hours of riding with the sun to our backs... Stop at a few small shops to look at antiques... We share some fresh fruit for our supper...Sun slowly sets and I pull my jacket out of the pack to keep you warm on our ride home... You hold on to me and I feel you lean with me at the curves... Beautiful cool night with the moon and stars.... I walk you to your door and give you the sweetest soft slow kiss goodnight....


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

I'll take one of you and 2 of the others


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Are we biding on men? Is this like an auction for their service? Or is that an escort service...LOL

I'm waving my cash, oh wait, that strippers...LOL

What am I biding on again?


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

Fowler said:


> Are we biding on men? Is this like an auction for their service? Or is that an escort service...LOL
> 
> I'm waving my cash, oh wait, that strippers...LOL
> 
> *What am I biding on again?*


Umm... Your time?:nanner::lookout:


----------



## GarlicGirl (Mar 12, 2010)

FarmboyBill said:


> Many a winters come and went
> not a woman has made a dent
> The wall stays up and cant come down
> I can winter with no one round


Bill - you probably haven't a clue who I am as I don't post that much. But as long as I have been on this forum it seems obvious to me that what you say you want and what you really want are two different things. I think you would like to have a lady in your life more than any other guy on here. Seriously, guy, you will never have what you really want if you can't admit it to yourself. I think you build walls that prevent you from having what you really want. Knock down those walls and allow yourself to be vulnerable. You have nothing to lose but a potential relationship you are not having now. I'm not knocking you, but rather encouraging you.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

How did you know I like strawberries and dancing bananas?...kinky, I like you.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

WhyNot said:


> This is a nice gesture. Might I suggest Chan's Mongolian Grill or Panda Express. If you could also assist in why I am getting 120 millisecond latency on this one server, I might spring for the ice cream sundaes.


LOL...~holding lips shut~


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

Fowler said:


> How did you know I like strawberries and dancing bananas?...kinky, I like you.


That's a banana? I thought it was Richard Simmons.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Raven12 said:


> And tomorrow I need to start packing for Alaska.


Does Laura know she's in competion?..LOL


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

sustainabilly said:


> That's a banana? I thought it was Richard Simmons.


LOL....well he forgot to wear his trademark stripped shorts, he's gonna put someone's eye out....LOL


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]XO8YeQ60CFY[/YOUTUBE]

There is a whole state full of them, Fowler!!! It is like a foreign country full of Grizzly Adams types!!! With snowmobiles and boats!!!


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

Fowler said:


> Does Laura know she's in competion?..LOL


Laura has NO competion for me.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

It's a good thing we're not in a spelling bee...competition...LOL


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

Fowler said:


> I'll take one of you and 2 of the others


Gonna break a couple huh?:happy2:


----------



## L.A. (Nov 15, 2007)

Ain't got a boat,,

Maybe a carriage ride,,,,If ya don't sit a saddle...


----------



## Marshloft (Mar 24, 2008)

glazed said:


> :donut:
> 
> You guys have been listening and watching us girls for a while now.
> 
> ...


 Not gonna read all the previous posts out of fear I might change my immediate thoughts. I read the first couple and stopped.
Shygal: She needs to get a little before we take our first date to mellow her out some. Other than that,, I thinks she's actually a pretty nice person.
You just can't be involved in the nursing field and not care about others.
Foaly: Don't know,, I'm pretty sure,, all I have to be is me. She's pretty straight forward.
Fowler:,,, um, I for the life of me can not figure that woman out. So I gave up tryin. She has some pretty good threads tho. Written threads. Dunno bout the other type.
wyldthang: Can;t figure her out either,,, I still think she's wearin boxing gloves in her pic.
Laura: What can I say,,, my kinda woman,,, straight and true with her thoughts and words. Honest, to a fault. She seems to take man,, and make him a better man. Don't know how else to put it.
cindilu: Very nice, all around good attitude, loves to be loved, giving ,I have never seen a ridiculing post from cindi. She may have thought it,, but held it in.
The names I left out is because I either forgot,, or didn't know much about.
Just being honest.
GH

ETA: Glazed,,, you forgot yourself didn't you.
I like "glaze" sweet natured, never a dull moment. Emotional and doesn't care if it shows. Deep thinking, thinks things thru before making a decision.
The kind of girl that will love and take care of her man.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

lonelytree said:


> Gonna break a couple huh?:happy2:


Well, I did bring my own spurs...LOL :happy2:


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

wait...that yellow one...looks..famil..

..Stupid tequila....:doh:


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

Brokeneck said:


> Ok.... I'll play.... getting too old to try and impress anyone anymore... It's a warm summer day and you just live across town... I slip on a pair of jeans, a tank top, my boots, and a long sleeve shirt over top. couple shots of my favorite cologne on my neck. Throw a leg over the seat of my bike and head over to your place. Pick ya up and slip my helmet on your head... Nice long ride on some old forgotten roads....You notice the cologne and snuggle in tight.... Find a old park bench for a sit down for an hour or so just to talk.... Back on the bike for another short ride to an out of the way diner for a quiet little light lunch.... Over our lunch you pick a direction.... Doesnt matter.... North, South, East, West.... I would know If you liked me and wanted to know more by the direction you picked... If it takes us farther from home then I know... Couple more hours of riding with the sun to our backs... Stop at a few small shops to look at antiques... We share some fresh fruit for our supper...Sun slowly sets and I pull my jacket out of the pack to keep you warm on our ride home... You hold on to me and I feel you lean with me at the curves... Beautiful cool night with the moon and stars.... I walk you to your door and give you the sweetest soft slow kiss goodnight....


With my luck, this is how our date would go.

I put on a sundress and sandals...see you ride up on your bike and jeans and make you wait while I run in and change, trying to find the only pair of jeans that doesn't have chicken poop on them. Run outside, you try to slip your helmet on my head , and its just a bit too tight but I don't say anything. Your hand gets stuck between the helmet and my face as you try to brush my hair out from in front of my eyes. Awkward moments ensue as you try to retrieve your hand and I try not to scream as a clump of my hair comes out with your hand.

I get on the back of the bike and you take off, feeling the bike suddenly get lighter as I fall off the back of it. Turning to come back to get me, I gracefully stand up, just missing the dog poop in the driveway. I get back on the bike and snuggle in tight, ie grabbing on with a death grip out of fear of falling. I notice your cologne and realize I am allergic, my throat tightening and hives breaking out all over my face. You realize I am in distress and we stop on an old park bench to sit, while my benedryl takes effect. You talk some and I wheeze back, until we are ready to go again.

We ride some more without me falling off, until we get to a little diner for lunch. A piece of crouton goes down the wrong way and I have a choking fit until the burly man at the next table over, comes and whacks me on the back, whereupon the crouton flies out of my throat and hits you directly in the eye. We go out to the bike, and ride some more.

Stopping at a few shops to look at antiques, you graciously offer to pay for the glassware from 1850 that I accidentally knocked off the shelf and smashed while turning to look at you in what I thought was a coquettish way. Since it is getting to be evening, you offer me your jacket to keep me warm on the ride home. I put it over my shoulders and get on the bike again.

Leaning into you while riding home, I am debating whether to tell you that your jacket blew off me 10 miles back down the road. As we go into the curve, I lean into it with you and send the bike sliding down the road, flipping over in all sorts of nascar-like crash motions. You, being the gentleman that you are, run down the road until you get a cell signal strong enough to call 911 for an ambulance to come pick me up.

On a beautiful cool night, with the ambulance lights flashing, you follow the ambulance to the ER, where you come in with me , unable to have our date end just yet. You look deep into my eyes, come close, and say in the sweetest, softest voice....."I don't think this is going to work".


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Lol!!!!!


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

Shygal, that was great......:nanner:


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

Shygal said:


> With my luck, this is how our date would go.
> 
> I put on a sundress and sandals...see you ride up on your bike and jeans and make you wait while I run in and change, trying to find the only pair of jeans that doesn't have chicken poop on them. Run outside, you try to slip your helmet on my head , and its just a bit too tight but I don't say anything. Your hand gets stuck between the helmet and my face as you try to brush my hair out from in front of my eyes. Awkward moments ensue as you try to retrieve your hand and I try not to scream as a clump of my hair comes out with your hand.
> 
> ...


I believe this is the funniest thing I've ever read!!


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

tambo said:


> I believe this is the funniest thing I've ever read!!


Funniest post of the year!!!....:bow:


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

@ Shy: I love it! Where've you been hiding that sense of humor? I just woke my son up laughing.


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

Fowler said:


> Funniest post of the year!!!....:bow:


:shrug:


----------



## Groene Pionier (Apr 23, 2009)

tinknal said:


> Glazed, I would impress you with my giant...
> <
> >
> <
> ...


oh dear, you have hydrocephalus, I am sorry I didn't know!


----------



## Prismseed (Sep 14, 2009)

Fowler said:


> So we're going to the 7 eleven for the 2 for 1 hotdogs and we get to split a big gulp?


:nono: 7/11 doesn't takes food stamps. No prepared/hot food, get the raw ingredients at a store and cook it yourself.



> would you like me to wear my Klondyke Kate (teehee!), Barbarella, pirate wench, forest fairy, magic bus hippy girl, or Ted Nugent looks?


Toss up between pirate wench and forest fairy.


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

I don't think Shygal's Shygal.

Oh, wait, that's another thread.....


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2012)

Shy, that was the funniest thing ever written on ST.......!!


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

LOL! Shy, that sounds like some of my dates. One in particular that involved pepper spray and an ambulance ride. I dropped her off at her home, gave her a polite kiss on the lips and left. A couple of miles down the road my lips started burning.


----------



## Marshloft (Mar 24, 2008)

Told ya,,, all shygal needs is to get a little.. then she's like a little puppy.
Just joshin shygirl,,, I know you're sweet,, you just refuse to allow the real you to be exposed.
Well,, maybe,, you just did expose the real you.
I knew it,,, did you?
GH


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Shy has always had a great sense of humor, some just can't seem to see it.


----------



## Marshloft (Mar 24, 2008)

vicker said:


> Shy has always had a great sense of humor, some just can't seem to see it.


 I know,,, what I could never figure out is why she try's so hard to hide her true self.
GH


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

:hysterical::hysterical::hysterical::hammer::bouncy::umno::help: Never mind.  :goodjob:


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

I think some of you smoked your breakfast, lunch and dinner!


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

Brokeneck said:


> Ok.... I'll play.... getting too old to try and impress anyone anymore... It's a warm summer day and you just live across town... I slip on a pair of jeans, a tank top, my boots, and a long sleeve shirt over top. couple shots of my favorite cologne on my neck. Throw a leg over the seat of my bike and head over to your place. Pick ya up and slip my helmet on your head... Nice long ride on some old forgotten roads....You notice the cologne and snuggle in tight.... Find a old park bench for a sit down for an hour or so just to talk.... Back on the bike for another short ride to an out of the way diner for a quiet little light lunch.... Over our lunch you pick a direction.... Doesnt matter.... North, South, East, West.... I would know If you liked me and wanted to know more by the direction you picked... If it takes us farther from home then I know... Couple more hours of riding with the sun to our backs... Stop at a few small shops to look at antiques... We share some fresh fruit for our supper...Sun slowly sets and I pull my jacket out of the pack to keep you warm on our ride home... You hold on to me and I feel you lean with me at the curves... Beautiful cool night with the moon and stars.... I walk you to your door and give you the sweetest soft slow kiss goodnight....


well Shygal sure gets first prize grand champion blue ribbon!!! well done!

was gonna write something goofy, but seriously this would be an awesome date. except just ride. and ride. and ride. and I have my own jacket ha. with fringe. lots.
cheers!


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

Shy, That was a hoot! Thanks for the great, big laugh!


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

FarmboyBill said:


> Since I dont know anybody ID WANT to take to the sale, AND, since I have a good to great time just going by myself, and checking out the women that are there. I think ill just keep on keeping on. Thank you.


Good Lord, Bill! You've insulted all the ladies here! I'd make a bet - and win - that most of the wimmins here would really & truly enjoy just such a "date" - - - well, maybe with someone ELSE!


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

I accept both my dates.

:nanner:


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Yup. Sg said in a thousand words what I had said earlier. That a date with each other, with me trying to impress her would only be DE pressing for the both of us. AND I didnt have to go to the hospital after all lol.

AS for you mama. I can be a GREAT guy. I met 3 YOUNG 20s gals at the sale once, and we talked for a couple hours at least. Kept them in stitches

Could be cause I was trying to tear their clothes off lol.
IF I met/meet a gal out there that I like looking at, ill talk to her. If she responds favorable ill talk and make her laugh. many times. I can easily do that.
Thats the problem. I can TOO easily do that, and make women think im a really interested guy. BUTT when I find out Im NOT interested, and you have a good idea of my narrow interests, and, anymore sex isnt one that influnences the rest that much, IF at all, I dont find any that fit my needs.
SO
By just going and looking, and maybe talking to gals that are way out of my age range, I take no chance of causing discomfort between the 2 of us
OR me decideing its not worth the discomfort to tell her shes not the right one, and just go along with it, hopeing it gets better. That aint me babe.n that aint me they lookin for babe.


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

FarmboyBill said:


> Yup. Sg said in a thousand words what I had said earlier. That a date with each other, with me trying to impress her would only be DE pressing for the both of us. AND I didnt have to go to the hospital after all lol.


Bill, only you could get that out of my post :stars:


----------



## RideBarefoot (Jun 29, 2008)

Wow. disappear for a few years, and new guys appear to complement the original crew. Your replies are very nicely put, gentlemen.

Some sound interesting, as I have my own horses, dog, helmet, and 4x4 truck...


----------



## Brokeneck (Mar 1, 2011)

Shygal said:


> With my luck, this is how our date would go.
> 
> I put on a sundress and sandals...see you ride up on your bike and jeans and make you wait while I run in and change, trying to find the only pair of jeans that doesn't have chicken poop on them. Run outside, you try to slip your helmet on my head , and its just a bit too tight but I don't say anything. Your hand gets stuck between the helmet and my face as you try to brush my hair out from in front of my eyes. Awkward moments ensue as you try to retrieve your hand and I try not to scream as a clump of my hair comes out with your hand.
> 
> ...



Shygal.... Is it too early in our relationship for me to say...... I think I Love You!!!!! That is the best thing I've read in a long time!!!!! Love It!


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

yeah but SG. That was my idea of a date with you. You just put it into words so nicely


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

Memorable moments:

When the trooper stopped by during the snowmobile poker run and didn't notice that your Gatoraid was actually wine. 

When you used the outhouse at a poker run stop and couldn't stop laughing because the door latch was a metal penis.

When you tripped putting on your bibs and the bartenders dog started humping your leg... and wouldn't stop.

When you caught the big fish through the ice and fought it diligently for 15 minutes only to have me point out that your jig was stuck on the bottom of the hole.

When we pulled up at the neighbors and they forgot to put a sock on the doorknob.

When you were "relieving yourself" behind the ice shanty and they pulled it away.

When you made bread on the woodstove and packed way too much in the pan. It looked like a hot air balloon!

The look on your face when I pointed out that the wet spot on the ceiling wasn't a roof leak.... a squirrel keeps peeing in the same spot.

When I was in the attic setting up squirrel traps and faked getting caught by one. Awww the look on your face!

We even shared a piece of pie at the lodge. And you got to pick. And you got it right.


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

Lonelytree.

I think most did NOT read past the second line. before they started packing, and booking a flight.

"When you used the outhouse at a poker run stop and couldn't stop laughing because the door latch was a metal penis".


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

Sourdough said:


> Lonelytree.
> 
> I think most did NOT read past the second line. before they started packing, and booking a flight.
> 
> "When you used the outhouse at a poker run stop and couldn't stop laughing because the door latch was a metal penis".


Shock and Awe!


----------



## L.A. (Nov 15, 2007)

Prosthetic ???


----------



## Catalpa (Dec 18, 2011)

I was going to say that Brokeneck's post made me swoon and get a little short of breath, but then shygal's post made me laugh so hard that now I'm just choking.


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

Brokeneck said:


> Shygal.... Is it too early in our relationship for me to say...... I think I Love You!!!!! That is the best thing I've read in a long time!!!!! Love It!


I was hoping you wouldn't be mad that I ruined your date


----------



## Brokeneck (Mar 1, 2011)

Shygal said:


> I was hoping you wouldn't be mad that I ruined your date


Shy..... When I pick YOU up.... Im bringing the truck!!!! Think I'll wear the helmet myself though if ya dont mind... ;-)


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

:donut:

Well, goodness, I just don't know what to say.

I think I need to read through this again.

:donut:


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

G I doubt if goodness has anything TO DO WITH IT LOL


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

Marshloft said:


> I like "glaze" sweet natured, never a dull moment. Emotional and doesn't care if it shows. Deep thinking, thinks things thru before making a decision.
> The kind of girl that will love and take care of her man.


...

Thank you. You are right.

...


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

Prismseed said:


> You strike me as someone with flare and a wild side (in a good way) Shots would help bring out your colorful side and shots would help my nervous self relax and have a good time.


:donut:

And, thank you, too, you are also right.

:donut:


----------



## Malamute (Sep 15, 2011)

Depends on what time of year.

For warmer months, a drive in the mountains, looking for critters, seeing the far vistas of mountains, getting our for walks here and there. later getting lunch in a tiny mountain town. Maybe watching the sunset from some high point. A day trip thru Yellowstone is fun also, but takes quite a lot of driving to see much. A day out shooting and a hike could be fun also. I'm a little weird about the stuff I do shooting, like shooting older stuff, and shooting pistols at longer distances (200-300 yards, sometimes more). Don't worry, I'll teach you how to do it, it makes for good party tricks.

In fall, I love walking the high country, usually along a creek or river and hunting grouse. It isn't so much about the grouse as much as seeing how much the dog loves it. I love the smell of the trees in the fall, and the crisp feeling in the air. A grouse hunting date is fun. It's pretty low key.

In winter, I like to drive up in the mountains as far as the roads are open, I often see 300 deer and that many elks. A few moose aren't unusual either. A walk in one of the areas that don't have much snow, and maybe a nice meal back in town later. A walk thru the museum is fun also (with wings dedicated to Old West art, Plains Indians, huge old gun museum, natural history,..).

I've done a couple camping dates also, sleeping out under the stars up above treeline at about 10,000 ft el. The Northern Lights often come out, and can be seen in the stunningly clear air up that high, as can unimaginable numbers of stars. The number of shooting stars is also unbelievable.

Sometimes just going into the edge of the mountains, sitting on an open area on the side of the mountain and talking is nice.


----------



## foaly (Jan 14, 2008)

^^^^^

Alrighty then, I found the date I want!


----------



## Malamute (Sep 15, 2011)

...Of course, just cooking some elk or deer steaks on the grill, and hanging out around a fire in the yard is fun too. I've even been known to watch a movie now and then.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

That's my style^^^^


----------



## jandersen (Jul 11, 2011)

Fowlers easy i would toss her sheep and chain myself up in her basement. 
Glaze i haven't figured out what you like but I'm working on it. 
Wyldthang I really wanna drive your bus to see some hippies. Do you like hippies?


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

I like a man that saves me money on chloroform.....LOL


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

The third one down is breathtaking, Mal. You are lucky.


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

Is there any water in Wyoming?


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

jandersen said:


> Glaze i haven't figured out what you like but I'm working on it



:donut:

Am I that mysterious?

:donut:


----------



## Malamute (Sep 15, 2011)

Raven12 said:


> Is there any water in Wyoming?



Yes, lakes and rivers. Creeks everywhere also. No oceans or huge bodies of water, but scads of smaller lakes, especially in the mountains up high.

Yellowstone lake is pretty big, and very pretty.

[ame]http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&sugexp=les%3B&cp=16&gs_id=1c&xhr=t&q=yellowstone+lake&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.r_qf.&bpcl=37189454&biw=1106&bih=588&wrapid=tljp1352047023109016&um=1&ie=UTF-8&tbm=isch&source=og&sa=N&tab=wi&ei=upmWULbkEIbrygGB94HQDg[/ame]


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

Raven12 said:


> Is there any water in Wyoming?


Wind too.... lots of wind.


----------



## jandersen (Jul 11, 2011)

Glazed i wouldn't say your mysterious. I just haven't been around enough to figure out what you like. I did read your post in the other thread about your date night. I Would take that anyday.


----------



## sherry in Maine (Nov 22, 2007)

how many years since that book's been out, Zong?
I read that a while ago (and I remember her thumbs)


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2012)

Book was '76, movie was '93.


----------



## Vickie44 (Jul 27, 2010)

sherry in Maine said:


> how many years since that book's been out, Zong?
> I read that a while ago (and I remember her thumbs)


Me too Sherry !


----------

